# 2 custom trucks



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Finished up two custom 1/24 trucks for the layout. Decals were made by Stan Cedarleaf.

I based these two trucks off of photos I found in various D&RGW narrow gauge themed books. I could not get 1/24 scale models of the exact make and model of the real trucks, but what I found are fairly close to the prototypes.

The trucks are die cast. I removed the plastic detail parts and then stripped the factory paint with Aircraft Paint Remover. I used Rustoleum Spray paints. Gloss Black, Gloss French Roast, and a clear gloss top coat to seal the decals. I painted the interiors with various craft paint.






























Here are the prototypes:


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I like those white walls Matt. 

The trucks look pretty nice too.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Very neat idea.. nice work


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nicely done, Matt.









Those old images were a great find so you could come up with the idea to duplicate for the railroad... 

Did you use the Rustoleum 2X paint????? It is becoming as popular a product as Krylon Acrylic.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks all.

Stan, I used regular Rustoleum. Picked them up at the Durango Walmart.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's an updated photo of one of the custom trucks:


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Problem I have with die casts is the plastic windows must not be UV resistant and the turn opaque. If you leave them out all the time.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

They came out very nice. Well done. Hey what's the source of the figure carring the luggage? I like how crisp the folds and pulls in his jacket and pants are.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

He's a newer figure by Preiser (US Porter). A little pricey even shopping around, but the quality is very nice on this figure as well as most of their other figures.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the information Matt.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

If anyone wants small trucks for 1:20.3 check out the 'Golden Wheel' promotional 1940 Ford they make. They are sold as 1:18 but look to be quite smaller than a 1:18 model. 
I crunched my numbers from the wheelbase of the prototype which is 112", the model is 5.75" which works out to be about 1:19.5 being closer to what we want. 
They make them in a pick-up, van, tanker and pepsi delivery.
Not too bad a model and fairly cheap, the doors don't open but the hood does with motor. The tanker is a money box.
A respray in typical colours of the era as most of these models have decorative colours and brand logos. 










Andrew


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

I just got the Preiser U.S. Porter on ebay. He is a very nice figure, one of the best from Preiser. I will be painting him, along with a number of other Preiser figures i have, as Africam-American. 

I love your taxi-van too. It's inspirational!


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Nicely done, Matt. They are certainly "close enough for government work"  It's really great to see folks replicate specific prototypes in miniature...now you just have to put a little kink in the passenger side running board on the brown one (ha ha) I'm just kidding, don't touch a thing, they're perfect


----------



## M&M Model RailRoad (Sep 29, 2013)

Great job and thanks for the info


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Great looking trucks will be great in picture taking
Dennis


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks all


----------



## Zack72 (May 2, 2016)

I have been interested in custom build vintage trucks for while now, especially the Hot Rod truck. As I am new in this hobby, I decided to buy an R/C model of the Hot Rod first to get familiar with the mechanics. I browsed the Internet and found one Hot Rod at http://www.thehobbyworx.com/rc-cars...-electric-radio-controlled-monster-truck.html . It’s a 1:10 scale, Will make some changes and post the pictures soon. So keep a eye on this space.


----------

